# Type 2 diabetes.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

FDA approves Trulicity to treat type 2 diabetes
http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm415180.htm
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/10-natural-substances-may-help-cure-type-1-diabetes

http://healthwyze.org/index.php/com...ring-diabetes-naturally-and-holistically.html


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Very cool. Glad you shared.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

fteter said:


> Very cool. Glad you shared.


Hope the information is useful,thanks.


----------

